
Mario, Wii Fit — what’s next for Nintendo? Meet the man who invented Mario - ronnier
http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/tech_and_web/article7067428.ece
======
hboon
Also see this interview <http://us.wii.com/iwata_asks/nsmb/vol1_page1.jsp> for
how Mario was conceptualized. A lot of the functionality and visual features
were due to constraints in the gaming systems back then and clever UX designs.
E.g. why Mario wore overalls or why he's even a plumber.

------
jorgecastillo
Even if I am not a very avid gamer I am definitely a fan of Nintendo. Super
Mario World was one of the first video games I played and the Super Mario
video games are some of the best games ever released.

